# Wie schnell sollte eine Website sein?



## Radhad (27. September 2010)

Ich suche Artikel im Web, wo es sich um Ladezeiten von Webseiten dreht. Im speziellen geht es mir herauszufinden, ab wann eine Webseite als Langsam bei einem Benutzer eingestuft wird.

Mir geht es explizit nicht um Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten sondern um Erfahrungswerte aus Tests oder Studien. Da sich nach den Begriffen nur ziemlicher Müll bei der Suchmaschine der Wahl findet, wäre ich froh, wenn hier jemand vielleicht Artikel verlinken könnte.


----------



## mistertwisters (6. Januar 2011)

Google hat die Ladezeit einer Website seid Anfang 2010 als Parameter für sein Ranking hinzugefügt. Alles was bis 1.5s geladen wird gilt für Sie als schnell.

Weitere Infos und Tipps direkt vom BigBrother
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2010/04/using-site-speed-in-web-search-ranking.html


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo!



Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Im speziellen geht es mir herauszufinden, ab wann eine Webseite als Langsam bei einem Benutzer eingestuft wird.
> [...]
> Da sich nach den Begriffen nur ziemlicher Müll bei der Suchmaschine der Wahl findet, wäre ich froh, wenn hier jemand vielleicht Artikel verlinken könnte.


Dürfte daran liegen dass man keine pauschale Antwort geben kann.

Als Beispiel nehmen wir mal eine grosse Bildergalerie mit z.B. 20 hochauflösenden Bildern pro Seite.
Mit VDSL ist die Seite ruckzuck geladen.
Bei UMTS kann es, je nach Tarif, auch mal ein paar Minuten dauern. 

Aber auch die Hardware kann eine grosse Rolle spielen.
Ein alter Pentium I mit IDE Festplatte im PIO-Mode, 32 MB RAM, 1 MB VGA..... welcher schon beim booten ins schwitzen kommt ..... ist bei solchen "Datenmengen" ganz schön am pusten.
Ein modernes Mehrkernsystem hingegen wird über "die paar Bilder" nur müde lächeln. 

Hat die Bildergalerie nur eine Seite, dann könnte man eine lange Ladezeit evtl. noch verkraften.
Soll man aber z.B. 100 Seiten durchblättern, kannst Du Dir sicher sein dass der User die Seite schneller wieder verlässt als er sie gefunden hat.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: ruft der User eine bestimmte Seite auf weil er weiss was ihn dort erwartet, ist er evtl. auch dazu bereit eine lange Wartezeit in Kauf zu nehmen.
Will er hingegen eine ihm unbekannte Seite aufrufen um dort "mal eben schnell durchklicken" zu können, sind lange Ladezeiten inakzeptabel.

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Zu schnelle Seiten gibt es nicht. 
Bis 10 Sekunden Wartezeit (je nach Inhalt/Qualität) bringt mich nicht unbedingt gleich um.
Irgendwo bei 20-30 Sekunden ist aber auch bei mir die Schmerzgrenze ganz klar überschritten --> ich bin dann mal weg. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## xloouch (13. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen

Gibts für den Firefox nicht ein Plugin, welches sicht "Page Speed" nennt?

Setzt doch dieses ein, um den Seitenspeed zu messen...


----------

